# owners of a droid 3 help



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

i was wondering if you had issues of facebook videos not playing? I mean every video is not able to play.

message: Video cannot be viewed or played

just got it from verizon a week ago and realized it does not play the videos. i wanna find out if it a phone thing or its my phone that is the issue.


----------



## joeyx2 (Jun 28, 2011)

Try to view it through your browser with flash player. Some videos will not play through youtube app. Have you gone to the youtube app to see if you can view anything?


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Hmm. I just tried a few and they wouldn't play. Sucks...

I've never liked the Facebook app. But the videos will play in the browser.


----------



## ws6driver (Aug 15, 2011)

the fb app is not allowing the vids to play. the web is not either. this is not rooted btw just got the phone. the yt app works fine and web version too.


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

Try downloading a third party video player and setting it as the default. I personally use mobo video...


----------

